# Does BBT stay elevated throughout pregnancy?



## *claire* (May 7, 2006)

Hi,

I hope you can help with my query.  I'm 6 weeks pregnant and have suffered a blighted ovum in the past (December 2005).  I have my 7 wk scan next thurs and even though I have strong preg symptoms (much stronger than last time), I am so paranoid that the same will happen this time!  I have been charting my BBT for ages and since ovulation it has stayed elevated which is good.  

However, are you aware that if it was a blighted ovum (god forbid), would the BBT drop as it would do with a normal miscarriage?  I have spent ages looking on the web for the answer to this one.  I just need a bit more piece of mind..thanks v much.

Claire


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm afraid I can't help you with this one either.  I would guess that it probably would drop, as it isn't responding to the hcg, but I really can't say for certain.  Sorry,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## *claire* (May 7, 2006)

Thanks for the response.

Claire
x


----------

